# Natural setups for centipedes



## KingBaboon85 (Jan 28, 2012)

Anybody have pics of There centipedes habitats?


----------



## araknid (Jan 28, 2012)

i will post pics later when i finish setting up my centipedes new enclosures:biggrin:


----------



## araknid (Jan 29, 2012)

here you go::biggrin:
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
. these are in sterlite tubs with cork bark and fake plants. the first pic is of a E. Trigonopodus. the last two are of my vietnamese sp.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is the nathural habitat for S. cingulata and S. oraniensis.





































And some more...



















Cheers
Carles


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 29, 2012)

Great pics!  Hey "Androctonus_bic", what sp is that last pic of?  it looks wicked!!!


----------



## Michiel (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a Scutigerid, in dutch their common name is "spidercentipede"....don't know the species...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 29, 2012)

Did any one see the millipede remains in the one shot?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Carles, that's just the kind of habitat Scolopendra heros and polymorpha can be found in.  That really looks like hilly, drier parts in Texas.  I even would have made a wild guess that your second pic was of w tx, though a lot of places look like that I know.


----------



## llamastick (Feb 5, 2012)

Androctonus_bic said:


>


Really large Geophilus or something completely different?

Also, see those Scutigera all the time, but never outdoors, lol.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Feb 7, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> Did any one see the millipede remains in the one shot?


First thing I noticed! I was also wondering the same thing, heh.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 8, 2012)

It is a Ommatoiulus rutilans... really highly common here. 

Not too large... arround 6cm, 2'2 inch more or less.


----------

